# I need a Double Din !!!



## 06GTO507 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Hey whats up guys??*

I just bought the alpine IVA-W200 ( http://www.alpine-usa.com/en/products/product.php?model=IVA-W200&lang=en&tab=F)
to install in my 06 GTO and i need the double din kit.... Do any of you know where i can get this or what website sells this??? Thank you!!


----------



## mattmc1228 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey,

Try Bucks County Electronics In PA.
Phone# (215)547-7600 they should be able to help you


----------

